# BLOAT: Awareness & Prevention



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

A useful article:

*BLOAT: Awareness & Prevention​*By Stella J. Raasch​
From little on up, I was raised by parents who instilled within me a passion for learning, a degree of curiosity beyond what I believe is typical, and a desire for pragmatism in all areas of my life. As such, I am always eager to learn anything I can about everything that is of interest to me. My life focuses on my business, academics, making a difference in the lives of people and animals, and my family, which is inclusive of Goldie & Aspen, our two Golden Retrievers. I contend that the best way to take care of our canine kids is to keep ourselves open to learning new things, and even going out of our way to learn about all aspects of their care. Through my canine holistic consulting clinic, it is my responsibility to teach people about all aspects of responsible canine ownership, including the prevention of various ailments that our dogs are susceptible to. One such ailment is Gastric Dilation-Volvulus (GDV), commonly referred to as BLOAT. This term can be used to classify the following three types of BLOAT: a) Acute Gastric Dilation b) Torsion c) Volvulus (Case, et al., 2000).

BLOAT is a condition that is usually only a concern for the large and giant canine breeds, especially those with deep chest cavities. BLOAT is a process where the stomach swells with gas and/or fluid, which is referred to as Acute Gastric Dilation. When distention occurs, the stomach twists along the long axis, resulting in one of the following: a) The stomach twists at an 180 degree angle or less, which is classified as a torsion or b) The stomach twists at an angle greater than 180 degrees, which is classified as a volvulus. (Case, et al., 2000).

The signs and symptoms of the first type of BLOAT listed above (Acute Gastric Dilation) may include abdominal pain when pressure is applied to the stomach, excessive salivation/drooling, dry heaves, attempts to poop (but nothing comes out), and restlessness. If your dog is able to burp or vomit, the stomach is not twisted, just distended. But, in order to release the swelling of gas and/or fluid within the abdomen, he/she will need immediate medical attention, where the veterinarian will insert a rubber or plastic tube into the stomach so the excess gas may escape (Case, et al., 2000).

The signs and symptoms of the second and third type of BLOAT listed above (Torsion and Volvulus), incorporate those of Acute Gastric Dilation as well as other abnormalities, such as rapid breathing and heart rate, pale, cold gums and tongue due to the loss of oxygen and blood to the tissues, and disorientation, to name a few. These conditions may also result in an instantaneous collapse to the ground; these are life-threatening conditions and can result in death within a mere few minutes. Immediate surgery is the only intervention that can save them in these instances (Case, et al., 2000).

The majority of my clients have large and giant breeds dogs, but prior to visiting me, they were unknowing about the things they can do at home to help decrease the occurrence of this common disorder that takes the lives of many dogs. We know that BLOAT occurs as a result of a swelling of gas and/or fluid, but it is important to note that there is still a great deal of debate among scientists about exactly what environmental factors contribute to BLOAT, and subsequently, what can be done to prevent it. Some scientific evidence supports various cause and effect scenarios, while other studies contradict that evidence. Further, some evidence suggests that certain actions place dogs at an even graver degree of susceptibility, while others believe that those actions pose much less of a risk. However, with that said, it is important for you to be aware of all the proposed risks, so that you may possess a broader understanding, in an effort to help you determine what prevention methods you would like to implement for your canine kids.

The greatest contributing factor to the development of BLOAT is allowing dogs to eat their food too quickly. Further, it was once thought that it was safer to feed dogs from an elevated food bowl; however, this is not the case. When the food bowl is raised, it allows dogs to eat their food much more quickly, which poses a very serious danger for them. To help your canine kids slow down while eating, always feed at floor level; you could try spreading their food out on a cookie tray or on the floor, thus preventing them from gobbling down huge amounts all at once.

Another large contributing factor to the development of BLOAT is allowing dogs to eat too large of meals all at once. Some people prefer to leave their dogs food out all day so that they may eat at their leisure. But, this is problematic if the dogs choose to eat all of it at once – that is a lot of food churning around in their stomach, which makes their bodies work harder to digest it. When dogs have digestion issues, regardless if it is the result of eating too large of a meal or because the type of food provided is inappropriate for them, they often have excess gas and other gastrointestinal problems. On another note, it is also unwise to ‘free feed,’ because it makes it difficult for you to assess the eating behavior as well as control their weight. 

Two of the more debatable factors contributing to BLOAT are allowing dogs to exercise before and after eating, as well as allowing them to consume large amounts of water directly before and after eating (this also applies to excess water consumption directly before and after exercising). However, I do believe that these two actions place dogs at a huge disadvantage. Think about how you would feel if you just ate a large meal and then took a jog around the block directly afterward – you would more than likely get stomach cramps. When dogs are exercised directly before and after meals, their heart rates are increased, they are panting, and their bodies are trying to regain normalcy. This cannot be accomplished effectively when they have food that is trying to be digested properly. It is highly recommended that dogs rest for one hour prior to eating and rest for at least one hour after eating.

For example, a veterinarian told me a story where one of his dogs accidentally got out the back door after eating and took off on a sprint through the field. Suddenly his dog collapsed and he had to perform immediate surgery to untwist the abdomen. Fortunately, the surgery was successful, but he did say that his dog has never been the same since. Additionally, when dogs consume large amounts of water before and after meals (this applies to dry kibble diets), the water makes the dry kibble swell within their stomachs, which is an obvious hazard. 

Some scientists believe that age and family history can also increase dogs’ risk of developing BLOAT. Other factors that some believe play a role with the onset of BLOAT is feeding a food that lists a source of fat within the first few ingredients and feeding a food containing Citric Acid within the first few ingredients, particularly when the food has been wetted with water. There is also some evidence that suggests that dogs with nervous and/or fearful temperaments, as well as underweight male dogs, are at higher risk of developing of this condition (Case, et al., 2000).

As you read this, it is likely that you learned a new prevention technique for BLOAT. But again, you need to remember that some of these prevention tips possess much more significance than others, while some are slightly more debatable. For example, my understanding of canine nutrition leads me to not put as much weight into the danger of feeding a food containing a source of fat within the first few ingredients because dogs are carnivorous creatures, whose systems digest fat very well; their bodies are intended to consume large amounts of fats for energy. However, many dog kibbles contain large amounts of grains, a source of carbohydrates, to provide energy instead because it is less expensive. 

For my clients, I always instruct them to enforce the following: a) Make their dogs eat slowly b) Feed small meals throughout the day c) Feed at floor level d) Prohibit excessive water intake before and after eating and exercising e) Make their dogs rest for one hour before meals and at least one hour after meals. I believe that it is wise to put forth the extra effort to help prevent the development of BLOAT, even if means changing the way things are done and adding a little inconvenience to their daily regimens. Remember, our dogs rely upon us to make responsible choices for them, so let’s do everything we can to ensure their safety and health.

References
Case, Linda P., Carey, Daniel P., Hirakawa, Diane A., & Daristotle, Leighann. (2000). Canine and Feline Nutrition (2rd Ed). St. Louis: Mosby, Inc. 

PetBuzz Magazine (2008 Online version) 
www.petbuzzmag.com, ©2008 Stella J. Raasch


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the article. Finn and Gus' half-brother Orion died from bloat at age 3 even though he was a very small golden. I worry about it daily. http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=90388


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> A useful article:
> 
> *BLOAT: Awareness & Prevention​*By Stella J. Raasch​
> From little on up, I was raised by parents who instilled within me a passion for learning, a degree of curiosity beyond what I believe is typical, and a desire for pragmatism in all areas of my life. As such, I am always eager to learn anything I can about everything that is of interest to me. My life focuses on my business, academics, making a difference in the lives of people and animals, and my family, which is inclusive of Goldie & Aspen, our two Golden Retrievers. I contend that the best way to take care of our canine kids is to keep ourselves open to learning new things, and even going out of our way to learn about all aspects of their care. Through my canine holistic consulting clinic, it is my responsibility to teach people about all aspects of responsible canine ownership, including the prevention of various ailments that our dogs are susceptible to.  One such ailment is Gastric Dilation-Volvulus (GDV), commonly referred to as BLOAT. This term can be used to classify the following three types of BLOAT: a) Acute Gastric Dilation b) Torsion c) Volvulus (Case, et al., 2000).
> ...


Thanks for the post


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the post.
I'd like to add 2 items of advice:
1. know the EXACT location of the nearest 24 hour veterinary center. Time is of the essence and you don't want to be trying to figure it out during an emergency, including but not limited to bloat
2. there are 2 excellent feeding dishes made to slow down dogs' eating. One is called the "brake fast", which has small plastic islands sticking up in the middle, and the other (my preference) is called the "slow down", which has plastic parts protruding from the sides (hard to describe). Either is a great way to slow down the ravenous eaters. Both should be available at Petco/Petsmart, etc.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

This is important information for every single parent of large/giant breeds. BUMP.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you! I've always feared bloat. Jo Ellen's Daisy just went through this.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you for this article.....BLOAT is always one my mind when Wilson eats....he eats to fast....I have a bowl that has dividers in it and he still eats fast....I've put his food on the floor and he eats like he has not had anything to eat...sucks it up.

This scares me....any other suggestions for me.

BUMP, BUMP

*Charlotte*
*(MotherHen)*
*Wilson & Rocky*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have the metal bowls that I can turn over. They have a ridge and I fill the ridge with their food. They have to really work at it to get the food out. Tucker is like a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I read every word. 

Be very careful with water when you bring your dog home from surgery. They will be excited to be home, they will probably be thirsty. Give water a little bit at a time, a cup every hour. 

This article didn't say anything about anesthesia as a risk but I believe more needs to be understood here, especially with older dogs.

More good advice ... never schedule surgery late in the week. Do it earlier so if there are problems, your regular vet will be available. Emergency vets are a gamble ... almost cost my dog her life.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

GREAT tips & feedback everyone.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I have the metal bowls that I can turn over. They have a ridge and I fill the ridge with their food. They have to really work at it to get the food out. Tucker is like a vacuum cleaner.


hmmm...think I will try this with the bowl I have...went to look at it...will turn it over in the morning....looks like he will have a hard time eating fast..will let you know if it works.

thanks
*Charlotte*
*(MotherHen)*
*Wilson & Rocky*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MotherHen said:


> hmmm...think I will try this with the bowl I have...went to look at it...will turn it over in the morning....looks like he will have a hard time eating fast..will let you know if it works.
> 
> thanks
> *Charlotte*
> ...


I hope it works for you. It did slow Tucker down!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Also wanted to say that when Beau bloated last February, he had been at the vet because of seizures getting tests done and came home and drank water several times and he started bloating. By the time we got him to the vet he had the stomach flip. The vet said he sees the most dogs bloating because of stress causing the bloat to happen. I recommend if you can find a video (like animal vets on animal planet) of a dog bloating to watch it. It is hard to watch but important to see the signs of what happens. I knew because I had seen it on the vet show but husband didnt know, I would hate to know what would have happened if I wasnt home. Thank goodness, we got him to the vet in time. His surgery was 4 hours long and afterward was put on a lean meat food like venison because it was easier on his stomach.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is it true that adding a high quality canned food to the diet helps prevent bloat? Raleigh's breeder says underweight dogs are most prone to bloat, and should have canned food along with their kibble(????). I am unsure if that is accurate??


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is it true that adding a high quality canned food to the diet helps prevent bloat? Raleigh's breeder says underweight dogs are most prone to bloat, and should have canned food along with their kibble(????). I am unsure if that is accurate??


NO-adding canned food does not help to prevent it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I still won't let Daisy have water until she's completely calm, and I still hold my breath when I hear her drinking. Not sure I'll ever get over that. And I never fill her water bowl full anymore. Though I know she's getting enough water, it's not uncommon at all to find her water bowl empty now.

Food doesn't scare me. Water does.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> ....Food doesn't scare me. Water does.


I can certainly understand that.  I always monitor how much water they drink right after they eat & I tell them "that's enough." Same applies to drinking water before & after any type of exercise - they only get a little bit till about an hour has passed.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going to need some tranquilizers when I take her fishing next spring. She always takes in a lot of water when she catches fish ... I don't know how I'm going to handle that.

And I also wish I knew if she needs the tack surgery. Her stomach did not twist, we caught it in time (all 3 times thank god). If her stomach didn't twist, it doesn't have that crease that makes it likely to twist again. But I'm not sure how likely it is for her to bloat again. 

It's all very confusing and I'm still very scared for her


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen, I would be very tempted to have the vet tack her stomach to be safe.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm leaning towards that, yes.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Hhhhmmmm.....I talked with someone who as a Great Dane that experienced BLOAT & her precious ones now is fed via a feeding tube in the abdomen area. All the food has to be ground up to the consistency of a milkshake & gets sucked through a tube that's the size of a writing pen's tip! She never gets to eat any food whatsoever.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy would NOT like that.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thans for the article. I am always worried about bloat as I have an eater who inhales her food. We do what we can to slow her down and feed her twice a day so she doesn't eat a huge portion each feeding and don't exercise her for 1-2 hours after eating but still I worry.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Very good thread, in fact, maybe it should be a sticky?

We feed our dogs elevated due to our last golden developing megaesophagus. Gunner eats fast so I need to feed him smaller amounts more often. I have always kept to a two hour schedule for exercise before and after meals. I also am very careful of how much water they drink. I often have to tell Gunner "that's enough"

I totally understand your fear JoEllen. I would be scared to death every time Daisy ate or drank.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Many thanks for posting this article, I feel it has information every large dog owner should know.

I must say I'm always on the lookout for symptoms of bloat... I hope it never ever happens, so any advice we can get on prevention is a godsend! We already do some of the things advised, but we have raised bowls, don't feed on the floor 

I never, ever exercise on a full stomach.. my dogs get their morning meal approx 1/2 an hour after exercise maybe I should extend that to an hour? I would never feed them if they were still panting, and 

I only put water in their bowl aprox 1/4 full when they are thirsty after exercise. If this gets drunk, I wait 1/2 hr then put another 1/4 bowl water out, so maybe I'm doing something right.

They eat dry complete food which always has warm water put in before feeding.

They are fed twice a day, late morning (after 1 + hour morning walk) and dinner in the evening (after shorter evening walk)

I'd be interested in seeing the symptoms as suggested earlier, maybe someone could post a link if there's one out there, even if its hard to watch, it could save a life!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't know Jo, I think Daisy's bloat had to do with the surgery. (I'm sure you have thought of this, and I certainly don't mean to bum you out.) So I am not sure about the tacking. 

Abby had NO indicators for bloat (she is small and young) but she had ingested a corn cob that did not agree with her the week before. And it was definitely slurping water after a walk that started it. I don't know, sometimes I think it is like lung cancer in people that don't smoke, it just happens.

I worry about bloat every day, but I thank God I got Abby to the vet before her stomach twisted.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

But you still had Abby tacked, right?

Yes, I'm almost 100% positive it was from the anesthesia. So I'm not quick to want to put her under again. I'm really not sure what I'm going to do. I wish I had a crystal ball


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's the brochure I have in my lobby at the pet hotel:​​*FAST FACTS ABOUT*​*BLOAT AND TORSION*​ 


*What is Gastric Dilation (Bloat)?*

“Gastric Dilatation" is the technical name for an abnormal accumulation of air, fluid, and/or foam in the stomach; we usually call this BLOAT. "Volvulus" refers to a dangerous twisting, rotation, or torsion of the stomach. As the stomach swells with fluid and/or air, it can twist between its two fixed anchors points, the esophagus and the duodenum. When this happens, a devastating sequence of events starts to unfold. Once the esophagus has been clamped off, everything is trapped inside the stomach. An afflicted dog cannot vomit or belch to relieve the internal pressure, so the problem intensifies. As pressure continues to build within the torsioned stomach, it enlarges and compresses the veins in the abdomen. This restricts blood flow back to the heart and leads to low blood pressure, followed by dangerous cardiac problems and, often, shock. Meanwhile, the stomach's lining starts to break down (die) due to the loss of circulation, creating toxic by-products. In some cases, the stomach will actually rupture. Not only that, but the dog's spleen, bowels, liver or pancreas may also be severely damaged by this grisly cascade of events.

Obviously, GDV is a dangerous condition that constitutes an extreme medical emergency. If left untreated, or if treatment comes too late, your dog will die a very painful death. The speed with which you provide your dog with competent medical attention can mean the difference between life and death.

*What are the symptoms of Bloat?*
*PLEASE BE ADVISED THAT THE INITIAL SYMPTOMS OF BLOAT ARE VERY VAGUE AND HARD TO IDENTIFY. You know your own dog. If you feel your dog ”just isn’t right”, it’s time to call your vet.*
GDV begins with a variety of symptoms. Not all dogs will exhibit all of these symptoms. The ones that are in bold are often the first symptoms you will see, although they can be quite vague. If you see any of these symptoms in your dog, you should be alert to the possibility of bloat and take appropriate action:

*Anxiety or restlessness, whining, trying to hide*
*Pacing, refusal to lie down, can’t get comfortable*
*Heavy panting, salivating or drooling*
*Refusing favorite treats (by a dog that normally is a voracious eater)*
Gagging, unproductive attempts to vomit
Foamy/slimy mucous around mouth and lips (or vomiting this substance)
Distended (hard) abdomen that sounds hollow when thumped
Accelerated heartbeat and a weakened pulse
Discolored gums (very red in early stages, blue or white in late stages)
Weakness and collapse
When it comes to bloat, time is of the essence. Depending on a number of factors – most of which are out of your control – your dog could have as little as 30 to 45 minutes to live after you identify the symptoms.
*What are the causes of Bloat? *The short answer is that nobody really knows what causes bloat. We used to hear that GDV is caused by vigorous exercise after a large meal. The rationale was that running and jumping causes an overly heavy, bulky stomach to twist around in the abdomen. Although this was once a commonly accepted explanation, there has been no scientific evidence to support the theory. In fact, most bloat victims do not have overly full stomachs, nor have they recently engaged in strenuous activities. More recent theories suggest that for reasons unknown, the stomach's contractions lose their regular rhythm. Food, air and gas are then trapped in the stomach, and this leads to torsion. But the bottom line is this: No definitive cause of bloat has yet been identified. However, research done by Purdue University Veterinary School has identified elevated food dishes as a factor contributing to bloat; it is believed to increase the likelihood of bloat by up to 4 times as likely. DO NOT raise your dog’s food dish off the floor.
*If my dog displays obvious symptoms of bloat, what should I do? *If you suspect your dog is experiencing a bloat episode (gastric dilatation), get him to the vet as soon as possible. Bloat events often occur after normal business hours and sometimes late at night, necessitating travel to an emergency facility instead of your usual clinic. Know in advance where you must take your dog should this occur.
It is a good idea to call ahead to let the medical staff know you are bringing in a bloat patient. This gives them some extra time to prepare for your arrival. Your dog may need x-rays, an ECG and blood tests. Depending on his condition, treatment may be started before the test results are in. If your dog is "shocky" he may be given steroids and IV fluids. Antibiotics and anti-arrythmics for his heart may also be administered. If torsion has already occurred, though, surgery will be necessary to untwist the stomach and save your dog.
*What happens after bloat surgery?* If your dog makes it through emergency bloat surgery, you surely have reason to celebrate. But don't be too complacent, because your dog may still be at risk. Some dogs seem fine after bloat surgery, only to die suddenly within a few days of their operation. The cause of death is often attributed to something called Reperfusion Injury.

"Reperfusion occurs when the torsioned stomach and/or spleen are untwisted. The blood that was stagnating in these organs begins to flow again, bringing into circulation all the toxins that accumulated while they where twisted. The twisted organs were hypoxic (lacking oxygen) and that caused the toxins to form.

The longer your dog's organs stay twisted, the more toxins are produced, and the worse the situation can become. That is why it is necessary to treat these animals so quickly. Unfortunately there is no actual prevention available for reperfusion, but routine treatment for shock with steroids and fluids would be the first step in lowering the incidence of problems.

If heart arrhythmias occur, drugs such as Lidocaine can be used to correct these problems. Sometimes when animals have been bloated for a long time, the resulting toxins can overwhelm the system and make it very difficult to save them."
For this reason, it is imperative that your dog's heart is closely monitored after surgery and that you continue to keep close watch on your dog after he comes home from the hospital. Another factor in your dog's successful recovery is adequate pain management. This affects _not only_ your dog's comfort level and sense of well-being – recent research is beginning to reveal that proper pain management can impact the ability to survive. 
*What is the overall survival rate of GDV? *There are many factors affecting outcome, but the most important variable is TIME. Your dog's chance of survival is directly impacted by how quickly he gets proper medical treatment. With fast and aggressive treatment, proper surgery and follow-up care, the survival rate is said to be approximately 60-70% per incident. Unfortunately, most dogs that have bloated once are likely to bloat again during their lifetime. That's why it is so _important to have a gastropexy done_ soon after your dog has bloated.

*What dogs are more susceptible?* 
*Breed*: There is a definite link between the likelihood of occurrence of GDV and the breed and build of the dog. GDV is much more likely to occur in large breeds with deep, narrow chests and tucked up abdomens. The problem can occur in small dogs, but only rarely. The following breeds are at highest risk of bloat, listed in order:
Great Dane, Saint Bernard, Weimaraner, Irish Setter, Gordon Setter, Standard Poodle, Basset Hound, Doberman Pinscher, Old English Sheepdog, German Shorthaired Pointer, Newfoundland, German Shepherd, Airedale Terrier, Alaskan Malamute, Chesapeake Bay Retriever, Boxer, Collie, Labrador Retriever, Springer Spaniel, Samoyed, Dachshund, Golden Retriever, and Rottweiler.
*Genetics* : In addition to breed predilection, there appears to be a genetic link to this disease. The incidence is closely correlated to the depth and width of the dog's chest. Several different genes from the parents determine these traits. If both parents have particularly deep and narrow chests, then it is highly likely that their offspring will have deep and narrow chests and the resulting problems that may go with it. This is why in particular breeds we see a higher incidence in certain lines, most likely because of that line's particular chest conformation.
*Age* : Dogs over 7 years of age are more than twice as likely to develop gastric dilatation and volvulus as those who are 2-4 years of age.
*Gender*: Male dogs are twice as likely to develop gastric dilatation and volvulus as females. Neutering does not appear to have an effect on the risk of GDV.
There is a lot we do not know about bloat., and a lot of conflicting information or theories. Your veterinarian is your best source for further information. However, here are some interesting web links you may wish to read just to get you started:
http://www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm
http://www.raidthewind.com/bloat.htm
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_bloat.html
http://www.kifka.com/Elektrik/Bloat.htm


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's the info for canned food- it is from a Purdue U study



> Prevention
> 
> One of the most difficult things to accept about GDV is that there is no clear consensus about what can be done to predict or prevent it. A huge and groundbreaking study at Purdue University did uncover a number of factors that are associated with an increased incidence of GDV in dogs, but none of them has been clearly identified as a cause of the condition.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

ArdeaGold had also posted a link to a site that gives instructions on a pressure point that can be stimulated if you think your dog may be showing bloat symptoms. It may not work, but it certainly wouldn't hurt to give it a try while on the way to an ER.

Found it.
There is a link to some advice on a pressure point that's been helpful in emergencies. It's been used on the way to the ER! Originally posted by ArdeaGold http://www.bluefrontiers.us/bloat_accupress.html
*It Simply Works*
*By C.A. Krowzack, DVM*​
*In February of 1998, the Great Lakes Irish Wolfhound Association (GLIWA) held their annual meeting. The meeting is an occasion for fellowship of the members, the club attends to business and also hosts a speaker on a special topic. In the past it has been obedience, therapy dog training, and this year the topic was acupuncture.*
*Dr. Debbie Mitchell gave an overview of what acupuncture is, its history and its medical uses.*
*Then, using a member's dog, showed the participants several acupuncture/acupressure points that they could utilize. One point was to stimulate gastrointestinal motility to combat bloat.*
*This week at my clinic, a GLIWA member brought her wolfhound in for an examination. During the night Quinn had begun experiencing discomfort. He sleeps in the bedroom with his owners. The husband had worked a long day and was asleep, but the wife was awakened by the restless behavior of Quinn. When she petted him she found his abdomen severely enlarged and hard to the touch. She knew it was bloat, but didn't know what to do. She is a small woman, and Quinn a large dog. She remembered the acupressure point Dr. Mitchell had shown and began massaging it. Within a few minutes, Quinn began passing "a lot of gas" and his abdomen became smaller and softer. The husband and wife brought Quinn in the next morning to make sure he was all right, and because he had diarrhea.*
*On examination, Quinn was completely normal. He was not experiencing discomfort upon palpation, and no abnormalities beside the diarrhea could be found. Because she remembered the acupressure point, the wife had saved Quinn's life. The acupressure point is on the hind leg. If you start at the hock, on the front of the leg (anterior) you can feel the tibia. Move your hand up the leg along the tibia's sharp crest; what in humans would be called the shin. As your hand approaches the stifle, or the "knee" the crest becomes very pronounced and then curls around to the outside (laterally). Just inside this curve is a depression. The acupressure point is in this depression. An acupuncturist might insert a needle into this spot, or inject a liquid, but, as Quinn's owners will attest, massaging also stimulates the point. The gastrointestinal tract starts to contract and move (peristalsis) and expels the built up gas before torsion can occur. If torsion has occurred, massaging the spot will not help.*
*I don't recommend this procedure instead of veterinary treatment, but begun early, or on the way for veterinary treatment, can save your hound's life!*

_*(In addition, Dr Krowzack is now studying acupuncture at Colorado State University (or Colorado University).*_​







Illustration 1.​
*







* *Dr. Krowzack demonstrates*​


----------



## ems (Dec 12, 2008)

Poppy eats at the speed of lightening. Being BARF fed does slow down the process but if we go on holiday we give the dogs kibble, to be sure that Poppy eats this slower than lightening I throw her food across the floor, this ensures she eats one bit at a time and keeps her busy long enough for the other dogs to enjoy their food.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

I have a question to ask. How many raw fed dogs got bloat? Did anyone do any studies on bloat with raw fed dog only? 

All the studies, I read about were done with kibble fed dogs. 

Pat


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've never seen any *legitimate* studies done on that, but there are a lot of people, all of whom feed raw, who think that it does make a difference.




Popebendgoldens said:


> I have a question to ask. How many raw fed dogs got bloat? Did anyone do any studies on bloat with raw fed dog only?
> 
> All the studies, I read about were done with kibble fed dogs.
> 
> Pat


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Popebendgoldens said:


> I have a question to ask. How many raw fed dogs got bloat? Did anyone do any studies on bloat with raw fed dog only?
> 
> All the studies, I read about were done with kibble fed dogs.
> 
> Pat


Yes, I've never seen any studies about that either; however, the instances of a raw fed dog getting BLOAT are much lower than kibble fed for these reasons:

1) Raw diets digest within 3-4 hours/kibble diets take 10-12 hours
2) Raw diets contain all those "live" enzymes which help the food to break down better & more efficiently - this is what dogs are designed to eat
3) Raw diets don't expand within the stomach/kibble does when there's water mixed in with it


----------



## ems (Dec 12, 2008)

I think its the wheat in kibble that ferments. Dogs can't digest the stuff so i guess its better to look for food made from oats. I do know of a dog that ate fresh horse manure, it fermented and shortly after the dog got bloat and died.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

That is a great source of information. I wasn't entirely sure what exactly caused bloat or how to prevent it, but now I know. I was planning on getting elevated bowls for Tucker, but now I don't think I will.


----------



## ksipola (Jan 23, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> That is a great source of information. I wasn't entirely sure what exactly caused bloat or how to prevent it, but now I know. I was planning on getting elevated bowls for Tucker, but now I don't think I will.


I feed from elevated bowls...Isn't the jury still out on this one? Some say it contributes, some say it doesn't...what has anyone heard???


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

ksipola said:


> I feed from elevated bowls...Isn't the jury still out on this one? Some say it contributes, some say it doesn't...what has anyone heard???


The more you can to do eliminate any & all possibilities, the safer they are. :wave:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Most dogs bloat on a relatively empty stomach. It's one of the mysteries of bloat. 



K9 Passion said:


> Yes, I've never seen any studies about that either; however, the instances of a raw fed dog getting BLOAT are much lower than kibble fed for these reasons:
> 
> 1) Raw diets digest within 3-4 hours/kibble diets take 10-12 hours
> 2) Raw diets contain all those "live" enzymes which help the food to break down better & more efficiently - this is what dogs are designed to eat
> 3) Raw diets don't expand within the stomach/kibble does when there's water mixed in with it


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Most dogs bloat on a relatively empty stomach. It's one of the mysteries of bloat.


I wouldn't say "most" do, but I would say that "some" do. Our veterinarian's dog finished eating & accidentally got out the back door & took out running in the field. She dropped suddenly & her stomach twisted. He had to perform immediate surgery.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

K9 Passion said:


> Yes, I've never seen any studies about that either; however, the instances of a raw fed dog getting BLOAT are much lower than kibble fed for these reasons:
> 
> 1) Raw diets digest within 3-4 hours/kibble diets take 10-12 hours
> 2) Raw diets contain all those "live" enzymes which help the food to break down better & more efficiently - this is what dogs are designed to eat
> 3) Raw diets don't expand within the stomach/kibble does when there's water mixed in with it


That is what I thought. 

Another thing that might contribute to bloat is that only a few kibble manufacturers bake their kibble, whereas most manufacturers cook their kibble by extrusion method. 

Extrusion method is much cheaper but I don't think it is good for the dogs. 
I know that OMH (Old Mother Hubbard maker of Wellness) used to bake their kibble and now make it by extrusion method (kibble expands to 2X or more size when water is added to the kibble). 

Pat


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Popebendgoldens said:


> That is what I thought.
> 
> Another thing that might contribute to bloat is that only a few kibble manufacturers bake their kibble, whereas most manufacturers cook their kibble by extrusion method.
> 
> ...


 
Flint River Ranch is a baked food. We fed it for a while... either the fish and chips or lamb. The other varieties have wheat and other ingredients I wasn't thrilled with. Our kids did well on it.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Popebendgoldens said:


> That is what I thought.
> 
> Another thing that might contribute to bloat is that only a few kibble manufacturers bake their kibble, whereas most manufacturers cook their kibble by extrusion method.
> 
> ...


Hey-that's a really great point! :wave:


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Bump, bump


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Are Eagle Pack, Innova or Canidae baked instead of extruded?


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the important information. What about icecubes?


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

goldenluver said:


> ...What about icecubes?


What do you mean? Icecubes in relation to what? :wave:


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Are Eagle Pack, Innova or Canidae baked instead of extruded?


I don't know. Not all companies specify this on their websites. There are very few companies that bake due to increased time & expense. Even though I know that baked is better, it's not something that I, personally, am concerned about. :wave:


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> What do you mean? Icecubes in relation to what? :wave:


 I heard that if you give them icecubes to chew it can cause them to bloat especially in the summer when it's hot.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

goldenluver said:


> I heard that if you give them icecubes to chew it can cause them to bloat especially in the summer when it's hot.


OH. I don't know how they could. BLOAT has to do with swelling of gas and/or fluid in the stomach, which is caused from the things mentioned in the article & throughout the post. So, I don't know how a single ice cube could cause that.  I, personally, would not worry about icecubes, as long as they're not provided immediately before/after meals. :wave:


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> OH. I don't know how they could. BLOAT has to do with swelling of gas and/or fluid in the stomach, which is caused from the things mentioned in the article & throughout the post. So, I don't know how a single ice cube could cause that.  I, personally, would not worry about icecubes, as long as they're not provided immediately before/after meals. :wave:


 Thank you, glad to hear that because Shianna likes them.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

goldenluver said:


> Thank you, glad to hear that because Shianna likes them.


So does Kirby and I do remember seeing a thread about the ice cube causing bloat either here or in the other forum I belong to.


----------



## kaluhaflynn (Aug 20, 2009)

*goldens with bloat*

I work at a breeders kennel of purebred beautiful English style goldens, last night I went out and found one of the females missing, I ran looking for her and found her dead in the grass, today we found out that bloat did it. This is the most terrible things I've ever dealt with at the kennel. RIP Spice.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... how terrible. Bloat is so frightening. Poor poor Spice.... that's just horrific beyond words. I'm so sorry. Many prayers Spice and all who cared for her. GOdspeed sweetheart.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Ughhhhhhhh. This makes me worry so much because Mojo's a food vacuum AND a water gulper. I'm definitely going to look into getting dishes that help him slow down.


----------



## kaluhaflynn (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, I am the one who wrote about Spice (very sweet "howly" golden who passed on me from bloat.) Thanks for adding me here and to everyone out there that has been through this I'm sorry, and for those of you who watch your dogs in fear of bloat, good job. Thanks everyone for support and hopefully we can teach everyone how to prevent such a terrible incident.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Ughhhhhhhh. This makes me worry so much because Mojo's a food vacuum AND a water gulper. I'm definitely going to look into getting dishes that help him slow down.


Murphy is too...now I'm worried as well. I'll look for the special dish!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a love/hate relationship with water now since Daisy bloated last October. I'm learning to relax a little but still I find myself holding my breath when she drinks more than a couple of laps. 

Taking her back out to the lake to fish was really scary. I may never get back to where I was pre-bloat. I think Daisy has but I think I will always be a little on the nervous side. 

Poor Daisy, for about a month after that whole bloat thing, I would only let her drink water out of a small cereal bowl LOL ... I have made progress !! : 

Education is very important, I agree. So if I sound like a broken record at times (when I caution people to be careful with the water after surgery) ... please understand :wave:


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow. Lots of really great info.


----------

